
Amazon Sample Boxes - tedmiston
https://www.amazon.com/sample-boxes
======
tedmiston
Amazon has quietly entered the sample box business.

In itself, not that interesting, but when you consider that many major
subscription box models are built on getting samples to consumers then
enticing them to buy full-size versions, should companies like Birchbox be
concerned?

